# Royal Jelly



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Were do you guys buy your Royal Jelly to prime queen cells?


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I usually just save a cell from a previous batch, or I save it from swarm cells. It's then thinned out with distilled water so it really goes a long way. Failing that, some just use honey (thined with water) or just water.

-Tim


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I use it when I have it. I never buy it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I used to keep it in a little jar and steal some everytime I found an odd queen cell or had a spare one when rearing queens. Since I didn't see any difference, I quit using it.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

MB, are you saying it failed no matter what you used?


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

According to what I read in the bee books, royal jelly given by the bees changes over time according to the ages of the queen larvae. So, what is gathered from an older queen larva may not be acceptable for priming a newly hatched larva.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I have heard and read from very knowledgeable queen experts that grafting to primed cells and grafting dry doesn't make any difference. 

For the beginner:

Grafting "dry" can cause problems when trying to slide the larvae off the end of the tool. There is no cushion of jelly to help "float" the larvae off the tool.

Grafting into a primed cell can result in a larvae that in essence drowns in the royal jelly because of an inexperienced grafter.

I too have read Dick's summarizations from bee books. 

If grafting "wet" or "dry" makes no difference I'll stick with dry. Less steps in the process.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

i've been using the chinese grafting needle. if the larva you are grafting is comes from a well fed hive(lots of pollen, honey, feeding on surgar syrup, ect) those larva will be swimming in brood food. it's nice to have the brood food covering the entire cell and deeply too. there is no need to prime then when using the chinese grafting needle as the needle will scoop a pool of fresh brood food with the larva on top. ive had a lot of success with using the chinese needle and feeding my breeders excesivly before grafting.

i primed cells once when i was using a strait needle, i never did like it though.


----------



## Erick Doe (Apr 5, 2006)

Royal Jelly is made by worker bees in the hive. It is a veritable powerhouse of nutrients: all the B vitamins, vitamins A, C, D, E and K, more than a dozen key minerals, 18 amino acids, and other important constituents.
Royal Jelly is a milk-like secretion made by worker bees in the hive. It is so named because it serves as the sole food for the queen bee. It supplies all the B vitamins, vitamins A, C, D, E and K, more than a dozen key minerals, 18 amino acids, and other important constituents, including nucleic acids (DNA and RNA).
Bee products may cause an allergic reaction in some people. Discontinue use if this occurs. If you are pregnant or breastfeeding, consult your health care professional before using this product. 

For Royal Jelly Products :
Royal Jelly 

For More Information Nutrovita


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Royal Jelly is made by worker bees in the hive.

Sure glad you filled all of us ignorant beekeepers in on that info about royal jelly.


----------



## onlygoodSHBisdeadone (Sep 10, 2005)

MB --waite,waite,waite.... I want to hear about the "other important constituents."


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

>If you are pregnant or breastfeeding, consult your health care professional before using this product. 

Could a fertile, laying queen be considered pregnant?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

>>Royal Jelly is made by worker bees in the hive.

>Sure glad you filled all of us ignorant beekeepers in on that info about royal jelly.

Do they also make jam?


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

>It is a veritable powerhouse of nutrients: all the B vitamins, vitamins A, C, D, E and K, more than a dozen key minerals, 18 amino acids, and other important constituents.

Erik Doe:

Here is something I have bookmarked:

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e16.htm#6.3 

According to that document vitamins A,D,E, and K are absent from royal jelly. Vitamin C occurs only in trace amounts (again, according to the document I listed). The book also goes into a bit of discussion about the supposed health benefits human derive from taking royal jelly.

[ April 07, 2006, 01:07 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## onlygoodSHBisdeadone (Sep 10, 2005)

I had to quit taking royal jelly years ago.... it made my butt protrude excessively and I kept getting urges to sit on toilet every time I walked by the bathroom but I digress. I'm much better now.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

Is Erick Doe related to John Doe. Isnt' this spam? Erick's home page is an advertisement. Erick has made two posts the other to bee forum. It too was an ad.


----------

